# Has anyone seen the S6 AVANT now in AMERICA!!!!!!



## hainuS4 (Nov 23, 2001)

are you kidding me???? we only get the freakin avant....I think audi is tryin to tease us amercans......only givin us the S4 insted of theRS4.....now thhe the avant without the sedan.......give us a REAL euro....not this amerieuro!!!!!!


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Has anyone seen the S6 AVANT now in AMERICA!!!!!! (hainuS4)*

S6 Avant debadged is gonna be a sleeper.


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: Has anyone seen the S6 AVANT now in AMERICA!!!!!! (A4Jetta)*

WOW! when canada?! I'de rather have the avant anyways!!


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: Has anyone seen the S6 AVANT now in AMERICA!!!!!! (audiphile)*

Uh, the S6 Avant is awesome! Go read the review of it over at edmunds. If you can't get past it being a wagon, then you dont see proformance (also, you mention the Rs4 as a car we should have, its a wagon....so I dont see your problem with the S6)


----------



## Dub Love (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: Has anyone seen the S6 AVANT now in AMERICA!!!!!! (what)*

I just saw a red one Friday night.I Parked right next to it at a restaurant in Md.I was pretty excited to see it.My wife however, didn't seem to share my excitement as she was dragging me away from stading there drooling at it. I guess its the whole wagon thing....Some people will never understand.


[Modified by BlazenA4, 6:40 PM 12-3-2001]


----------



## Imola Yellow GTi (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: Has anyone seen the S6 AVANT now in AMERICA!!!!!! (BlazenA4)*

Hate me more, but here is a link
Please right-click and save this movie file to your hard drive, these are big movie files...
It's Tiff Needell really driving a S6 Avant: http://taner.equinix.com/topgear/Top_Gear-S6_Avant.mpg 
Here's one with Tiff in a RS4: http://taner.equinix.com/topgear/Top_Gear-Audi_RS4-HI.mpg 


[Modified by 2001Bora, 9:56 PM 12-4-2001]


----------



## audiness (Mar 1, 2001)

*Re: Has anyone seen the S6 AVANT now in AMERICA!!!!!! (2001Bora)*

I'd take either one anyday!!!!!!!!


----------



## NC-GTI (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: Has anyone seen the S6 AVANT now in AMERICA!!!!!! (hainuS4)*

In my opinion, the S6 Avant is a much better offering than the sedan. Everybody offers a sedan and there is already a V8 version of the A6 sedan.
However, they don't offer the manual shift in either. Nuts.


----------

